# 40 Acre Preppers Hideaway in the Ozarks!



## sunny225

We are selling our prepper homestead in the Ozarks. We just made the final decision to sell this morning so bear with us.

We have 40 acres of woods - lots of big trees - rocks, lots of rocks & ticks. OK, if you're still with me, here's more details.

This was a hunting camp when we bought it. We added on 3 large rooms & a BIG pantry.

We have a 30x40x10 pole barn. A 12x16 tool shed with a 6x16 fuel storage shed as a lean to on the tool shed. We have an 8x16 rabbit house with cages, waterers & feeders to get you started. (no rabbits right now)
We have a 8x16 hog or goat house & pen. Chicken yard & house with a few chickens laying eggs right now.

The house is 1800 sf & can be 3 or 4 bedrooms, depending on how you utilize the rooms. 2 1/2 baths. Central heat & air, wood heater, solar array for the appliances. 2 500 gallon propane tanks which will run your heat in the winter when it gets below 40 degrees.
Property taxes run $155 a year & tags & registration is low also.

we have a lot of supplies, equipment, preps & other extras that can be a part of the deal also.

I am having a horrible problem getting here to the forum. Then I have to log in when I move to another page. It's very frustrating. :smack

I know it's frowned upon to put email addresses in posts but I've got a feeling that I won't be able to get back here easily. Or be able to answer PM's. So if you'd like to get in touch use this email. noocha57 at yahoo dot com


----------



## ozarkchaz

Posting a selling price would be very helpful :thumb:


----------



## sunny225

ozarkchaz said:


> Posting a selling price would be very helpful :thumb:


 
The price, without preps & equipment, is $155,000.
Email for more details.

(And getting here still sucks)


----------



## Gianni

What is the nearest town or a general location other than "The Ozarks"?


----------



## sunny225

We are in southern Texas county close to Mountain View MO.

You planning to move from Montana?


----------



## simi-steading

Is the box when you log in checked that says Remain logged in, or something similar to that?


----------



## sunny225

I check the box each time.
I've deleted cookies & whatever else I'm supposed to do but nothing works.

I'm truly amazed I've been able to get here & stay here as much as I have today.

Please PM me if you are interested in the place.
Here's a pic or 2 if they will show up.


----------



## AngieM2

Beautiful.

And do check the "REMEMBER ME" box when you log in. It does help that having to log in each time you move within the site.


----------



## tarbe

Is everyone else seeing the pics? I cannot...


----------



## sunny225

tarbe said:


> Is everyone else seeing the pics? I cannot...


 
well, I can see them. I'm supposing everyone else can see them. Not sure why you can't. More pics can be sent through email if you're wanting them.

we have a fully stocked preppers bug out location right here folks. It's not fancy or real pretty but it is sturdy & functional. If you're looking for fancy, this ain't it. But if you're looking for a place to weather the storms that are coming -- THIS IS IT!

Come on & take a look!


----------



## DenMacII

I can see the pic's, and the place looks even better in person. 

Was not the right fit for us (we're needing a fair amount of pasture), but this place is fantastic. Private, great setting. All the buildings are solid, sturdy and functional.

Well worth a look if you are liking the Ozarks!


----------



## sunny225

More pictures.
I hope y'all can see them!


----------



## Delrio

Why are you selling?


----------



## sunny225

Delrio said:


> Why are you selling?


 
A couple of main reasons, one I'll share, one I won't. 

We would like to be more mobile & be able to see the grandkids more often. They are in south MS. We can't run down to see them with animals & other things here that needs to be tended to without getting the neighbors to come feed & water them while we're gone.

It has nothing to do with this place. We love it here but there are other things going on that requires us to sell this property at this time.

This is a secluded place, lots of trees & rocks. Absolutely gorgeous year round. You won't see anyone that you don't want to see here.


----------



## maxbetta

It looks absolutely lovely


----------



## Delrio

It's a shame to let everything you've worked on go. Maybe the kids could come visit?!!


----------



## sunny225

I'm bumping this back to the top. :drum:

If you're in the area, let me know & we'll set up a time for you to come by this weekend.


----------



## bcadams

Just visited this property. It has many perks for someone who wants to be off the grid.


----------



## sunny225

Here's a couple of pics of the creek & our watefall this morning, after some pretty good rains the last couple of days.

It only gets this high right after a significant rain. Usually it's just about 4 or 5 inches deep, except in the deeper holes. It's really pretty right now.


----------



## Chuck Bauer

If so, I'm very interested, please give me directions to it so that I can take a look around. Send to
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## sunny225

Yes, this property is still available.
I have emailed you about it.

Here's a couple more pics.
The first is the outdoor kitchen/grilling area. Very nice to sit & enjoy the view.
Here's a pic of the walk in storm shelter. Gives us peace of mind in tornado season.


----------



## sunny225

Whoot!! We've got someone coming from Tulsa to look at our place in the morning!! :banana:

And I'm adding another pic or 2 to the thread.


----------



## 3legdonkey

Snazzy place at a reasonable price. Is that a water holding tank? Possibly above the level of your house for pressure or something else?


----------



## sunny225

Yes, that's an extra water tank just in case something happens to the pump or whatever. And it's set up to pipe it right into the existing lines into the house. But it is up hill from the house so it would gravity feed to the house also.
I have cleaned more in the last 6 hours than I have in the last year! LOL
I'll add more pictures later in the week of the great painting job hubby has done in the kitchen/dining room. It looks so good.


----------



## 3legdonkey

ThanX. And good luck with the showing tomorrow!


----------



## BlueRose

Good Luck with the showing.


----------



## sunny225

Well, they just left. They loved the place but they've got another one they want to see. Hopefully, they will be back to stay in the near future. :cowboy:


----------



## sunny225

We have heard back from the folks from OK just now.
They are still asking questions & seem to be very interested - but no money has exchanged hands.

So..... it is ready for y'all to come look at.
PM me for details.


----------



## Gianni

sunny225 said:


> We are in southern Texas county close to Mountain View MO.
> 
> You planning to move from Montana?


At times we do get tired of the 95 day growing season and bouce this around.


----------



## sunny225

Hubby just went out to the garden & pulled up our first carrot! It was about 3 or 4 inches long, sweet & tender.
I am attaching pics of the garden beds now. They have grown so much!
Also attaching a couple pics of the new paint in the dining area.


----------



## sunny225

I'm going to bump this back to the top.
We will be having a BIG moving sale here at the place on July 13. You local folks get in touch & I'll give you a partial (we're adding to it all the time) list of what will be sold. This isn't an auction, just a sale.
We are thinking seriously about placing the property with a realtor but don't really think they could 'sell' it. How many of them knows anything about how the solar array works? or how to crank the propane generator? I don't know. We keep going back & forth on it. But we want to get in the travel trailer & go!
Anyway, if any of you are thinking about coming by, let us know so we can set up a time for you to see our beautiful place. And don't forget about the moving sale on July 13.


----------



## sunny225

I'm adding some more pictures & bringing this thread back to the top. 

The first pic is of the new paint in the dining room, the second is our pump house & the extra water tank that will gravity feed the house if the power goes out.
The last 2 pics are of the inside of the barn.


----------



## sunny225

Hello again y'all.
I don't have any pictures to add today. (I'm on another computer)
But I did want to say that when you're driving into our place & get down to the creek, the temps drop 3 to 5 degrees. And it feels good!
Have a great weekend.


----------



## sunny225

I also wanted to say that we have no restrictions here on what you can do with this land. You can sell some timber off of it & make a pasture for horses or a few cows up on the hill if you want to. You can raise pigs or goats, whatever.
If you are interested please let me know.


----------



## sunny225

I see interest has lessened here for this property.
If anyone has an interest to see it, please let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## sunny225

We have put this property on Lands of Missouri. Here's a link to it.
http://www.landsofamerica.com/listing/1417847
You'll notice that I put lots more pics there too.


----------



## oldladymoonbaby

bump up


----------



## o&itw

I'm still having a bit of trouble finding your place on Google maps. On the map, is there what looks like a tractor in front of your house and a boat parked a bit away?

The roof of the house doesn't seem the right configuration, and I see no pole barn (the satellite photo may be old). It seems to be the first place on the left past Wolf Creek, though.


----------



## sunny225

Are you looking at the map on the Lands of Missouri listing? 
There is no boat in our yard. There may have been one here at some point in time though.
Yes, after you come through the creek our driveway is the first one on the left.
We've put a lot of work & money in this place in the last 2 years and that's why it looks different than google earth is showing.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## sunny225

We just got confirmation that it is now on SurvivalRealty site. Just look at the ones under Missouri.
Or here's the link to it. http://www.survivalrealty.com/2013/07/preparedness-homestead-on-40-a.html


----------



## sunny225

Folks, my internet contract ends some time tonight or tomorrow. We aren't going to renew that contract since we are trying to sell our place here. I will be checking email & my forums from time to time in town but it won't be as often as usual.
If you'd like to get a timely response from me please use the email or the phone number on some of the other sites I've linked to here.
Plus we will be signing a contract with a realtor to sell it for us while we go do some travelling. This will take place around the 5th of August. If you'd rather have the lower price, please get in touch real soon.


----------



## sunny225

I no longer have internet at home - I'm at McDonald's now. So if you'd like to see our place before we list it with a realtor, please call the number on Lands of Missouri or SurvivalRealty sites. We will be listing it with the realtor on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## sunny225

We have an appointment today with the realtor to list this place. Thanks so much for all the interest! It will be with United Country in Mountain View MO.

My ad with survivalrealty runs till the end of the month. I will be deleting the one on Lands of Missouri today.


----------



## sunny225

MLS#115136 for this place.
She also has it listed as a "turn key" deal, MLS number is 115157 for that. If you go to United Country in Mountain View MO & search under country homes, it's fairly easy to spot.


----------



## sunny225

Just a quick update.
We dumped the turn key deal & only have the place & buildings up for sale now.
We are still getting inquiries on this place from folks who see it here. If you want the lower price, you'll have to wait till Feb 6 & get in touch with us then. 
For now it is with United Country in Mountain View MO.


----------



## sunny225

UPDATED! UPDATED!
We asked our realtor's boss to let us out of the contract - the woman just didn't grasp the concept of a prepper's homestead or BOL at all. He called back yesterday & said they would cancel the contract, we just need to come in & sign some papers early next week.
So... if you are interested in this property you will get a MUCH better price now than earlier in the year. The sooner you buy, the better the price. 
Please take another look at the pictures & the details in this thread & email me at the address I posted here. I come to town to check email every couple of days or so.


----------



## sunny225

OK. The contract has been cancelled.
If you are interested, the new price is $151,500 & we can dicker some when you come look at it.
thanks.


----------



## GreenMomma

Going to send you a pm now...


----------



## sunny225

To those of you have PM'd me -- I don't know what is going on but when I try to reply the only thing that shows up is your message to me being quoted. Nothing of my reply.

Please email me at [email protected] & we can correspond.


----------



## sunny225

We will be answering emails & phone calls but are going to wait to really push selling this place till the spring. The weather & other things aren't going to be really great for people to see it at this time.
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## sunny225

Please close this thread!
With all that is happening in this country, we have decided not to sell.
We will be staying here & hunkering down till the bad times end, if ever they do.
Thanks for all your interest.


----------



## sunny225

OK, folks, I've had enough of this cold weather here in south Missouri. I'm headed back down south as soon as possible.
If you are interested in this place, please let me know. Cheaper now than it has been.


----------



## ceresone

This is unusual cold--hang in there--Best of Luck in whatever you do...


----------



## sunny225

Thanks for the good thoughts & wishes but I've had enough of this & am leaving as soon as possible.
(if you are interested in this property at all, THIS will be the time to get a very good price on it)


----------



## myheaven

I have to smile at your cold and my cold. They are so different but I'm like ugh -47 I so want to go south. Your like ugh I want to go south. Your place is so pretty.


----------



## sunny225

LOL
Yes, I understand that there are much colder places here in our country. But the cold here in southern Missouri is plenty cold enough for me.
If you are interested in seeing the place, I suggest waiting till spring - which will be late April or early May. We actually showed it to a local couple today. I don't think they will be able to get the money for it. We'll see.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## sunny225

Hello again.
We have come to the decision to consider owner financing with a LARGE down payment.
Our place is listed in the St Louis & Springfield MO craigslist ads.


----------



## scottsdream

Have you sold it yet? If not, do you have any water on the property (i.e. pond, spring, creek, river, lake, well, etc.)? Do you have any easements on the property? Do you have any mineral rights? Are you near a main Highway or road? Our preference is not to be near a main Hwy or road. Do you have any pictures of the house/land? Last thing, how much are you asking for your house and property?


----------



## sunny225

The property is still available. We will be showing it to a few interested folks the first week of March, weather permitting.
There is a 350 foot well, the creek is the western border of the property, there is a small pond up on the hill that hasn't dried up even in the drought a couple years ago.
There is an electric easement running on the front side of the property & the county road runs through a corner of it. No mineral rights that I'm aware of comes with the property. We are 8 1/2 miles off of Hwy 60 & 1 1/2 miles from NN highway, the road coming into the property is gravel.
If you look through this thread, you will see a butt load of pictures of the house/land. The property is now listed at $149,500.
Any more questions, PM me.


----------



## Robert

Looks nice.


----------



## sunny225

Although we won't be able to show this property till April, I wanted to let everyone know that we still have this property for sale. I will have to check to see if the pictures are still showing up in the thread.
Price is $164,900.

ETA: I see that the pictures are gone. I will post more tomorrow. In the meantime, here's the link to the craigslist ad for it: 
http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/4792433307.html


----------



## flowergurl

Looks like a great place. Hope i can find something like that when I get ready to retire. I just love the kitchen. The dogs by the creek are bostons?


----------



## sunny225

Yes those are Bostons - our babies. Sadly, we lost the female in September 2013. We still cry over that girl.
The other one is doing well. His name is Sweet Tater, Tater for short. He is almost completely blind now but we help him get to where he needs to go.
Thanks for the compliments. We've put a lot of work into this place.
I've discovered that I have respiratory problems & can't handle the cold & the wood heaters there. That's why we're headed south!


----------



## anahatalotus

Your place looks amazing! If I could afford to buy it, it would be my cup of tea. Blessings in finding a forever homesteader for your lovely home.


----------



## flowergurl

I am a huge boston fan myself. 
Here are my 2: 








Bonnie Loves a belly rub










Maggie catching some rays.

You should find a buyer soon, it's a great place.


----------



## sunny225

Oh, flowergurl! They are beautiful! I think Bostons are the best dogs in the world. Thanks for sharing your pics.

I am gonna put a couple of pics of the property here again.


----------



## flowergurl

I am so in love with that kitchen. It's the huge farmhouse kitchen I have always wanted. Lots of room for working ( canning) and storing stuff.


----------



## sunny225

I am bumping this back to the top.
Let me know if we can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## sunny225

I am posting some more pictures since I've deleted the craigslist ad for now.
If you would like to see more pics, just message me with your email & I'll send them to you.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## sunny225

http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/4853313027.html

I've re-posted the ad on craigslist.


----------



## sunny225

I'm bumping this back to the top for those who haven't seen it yet.
I've put this on the craigslist in St Louis, Springfield, Kansas City & southeast Missouri.
If you are wanting to see this place & seriously considering it, PM me & we will arrange a showing for you. It will have to be in March or April cause hubby is working 6 days a week, 11 hours a day for a few more weeks. :happy:


----------



## sunny225

This property is still on the Springfield & southeast Missouri craigslist sites.
We are setting up appointments for folks to come take a look. This will take place on April 18.
You can PM me here or call the phone number on the craigslist ad to set up your appointment.
I don't know about y'all but I'm ready for spring!


----------



## sunny225

We are finally back home in Missouri! After being gone working in south Mississippi for 5 months it's good to be here in the peace & quiet of the Ozarks. Get in touch if you'd like to see this wonderful place.


----------

